# Turn Dumbbells into Kettlebells



## Xue Sheng (Sep 29, 2011)

I just found this and thought some might be interested

Kettlebell Handles

Also 

Make your own Indian Club


----------



## Carol (Sep 29, 2011)

LOVE this!!!!  I really like Indian Clubs.  And unlike Maglites, I haven't broken one yet


----------



## granfire (Sep 29, 2011)

You broke a Maglite?! 

(then again, so did my kid when he was 2 or 3.....)


----------



## Carol (Sep 29, 2011)

granfire said:


> You broke a Maglite?!
> 
> (then again, so did my kid when he was 2 or 3.....)



Uh...Maglites....


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 29, 2011)

granfire said:


> You broke a Maglite?!
> 
> (then again, so did my kid when he was 2 or 3.....)



There is a picture of Carol at the Maglite factory because she is the greatest threat to maglites in the known Universe.  And all distributors are ban from selling any Maglites to her.... therefore I warn you... if she asks to borrow your Maglite.....Be afraid...very afraid :uhyeah:


----------



## Carol (Sep 29, 2011)

And don't tell anyone that I also broke a Surefire, mmmkay?  

Thanks,
The Hands Of Doom


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 29, 2011)

Carol said:


> And don't tell anyone that I also broke a Surefire, mmmkay?
> 
> Thanks,
> The Hands Of Doom



Sure thing Manos (doom... fate... no diff) 

This is why you cannot borrow my Surefire either


----------



## Carol (Sep 29, 2011)

Xue Sheng said:


> Sure thing Manos (doom... fate... no diff)
> 
> This is why you cannot borrow my Surefire either



Awww, I specifically picked hands of DOOM for that reason.  Other than the MST3K sendup, that was a horrible movie :lol2:


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 29, 2011)

Yes, yes it was a horrible movie...the MST3K bits however were rather good


----------



## David43515 (Sep 30, 2011)

I love the guys at Atomic! That`s the only place I know of that sells stone lock weights and round lifting stones.

The freight charges are a killer though :ultracool


----------



## Xue Sheng (Sep 30, 2011)

Indian Clubs - the Bigger Set


----------

